# Ricoh GX-7000 users



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

are you using the Powerdriver or a ICC profile ?

I tried the ICC profile that Conde had but colors seemed light and I could not get a navy blue print.

Then I read on dyesubinks.com that using the powerdriver you lose "fine art abilities".( Not that I am sure what is meant by that. )

So kinda going around in circles which way would be the best way or if not best way the practical way to go.

And if one is better at doing photos and not vector clipart ?

THanks
Mark


----------



## Timkelco (Oct 26, 2008)

I used the Partner Net set-up and had the same problem using there ICC profile set-up. My mistake was that in Corel you have to change color correction to default or I found OFF worked even better. There should be no ICC Profile in Corel, it is all handled by the Conde Driver. It is not the same as the Sawgrass Power Driver.


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Mac leopard here and running icc prof.

Photoshop, turn off the correction for the app.

I will be getting a Colorimeter for the printer next week as that's the ONLY way to assure you that your colors match. I'll let you guys know.

Love the ricon. Just need a little push.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Timkelco said:


> I used the Partner Net set-up and had the same problem using there ICC profile set-up. My mistake was that in Corel you have to change color correction to default or I found OFF worked even better. There should be no ICC Profile in Corel, it is all handled by the Conde Driver. It is not the same as the Sawgrass Power Driver.


howdy Robert
Not quite sure I follow. I followd condes instructions (at least I thought I did). D/l the ricoh driver. Installed the icc profile. setup the print driver to use the profile conde gave me. THe HQ.icm file (don't recall the full name).
Your saying not to use that ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Timkelco (Oct 26, 2008)

Did you use the Partner Net auto setup or manual?

What program do you print with?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have done both manual and auto.
When I first ran the auto it woudln't work right.
Then setup manual. Then i realized my virus/security stuff was keeping the auto from running.
I had called conde and a lady had me run thru the auto setup again.

I use corel and photoshop to print out of.


----------



## Timkelco (Oct 26, 2008)

In Corel X4 go under the tools drop down and select Color Management. 

What does it say next to settings at the top of the box? It should say OFF or Default, OFF is better for me. 

Next place to look is under Printers and Faxes in windows. Go to the properties of the Ricoh printer and look under color correction. This should say Manual and say Gx7000 Dytrans Hiquality. The Advanced tab should also have the GelSprint GX7000 next to driver.


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

If i am wrong correct me.

This is how profile usually work.

Software(corel) => Apps (ICC) =>Monitor = Allow you to see what PROBABLY Will come up on the printer.

When you print, ICC => Driver => Paper Selection => Printer => Actual Paper.

According to a support person I talked to, it is best to have your Color management turned OFF, or RGB.
The "profile(ICC) on the driver will handle the conversion for you" they said.

So, turn off your color management in Corel and Photoshop, but make sure the driver is using it.

That is giving me good color representation for pictures and such.

By the way, if you try to use different paper, time and temp for cooking your stuff, the colors WILLLLLL CHANGE!!! This has to do with how colors transfer in Sublimation. I didnt know that until I did some testing and yep it makes a huge difference.

---------------


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am so lost I should be on ABC.
I thought in the conde instructions for manual install that you only turned off color mgmt if you were using the powerdriver. But if using the ICC profile it was to be turned on.

I probably need to just start all over.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Mark did you buy the GX7000 from Conde?

If you did call them, they were vert helpful to me.

Talk to Dave if you can.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Give me a call. I will be happy to help.


----------



## Timkelco (Oct 26, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> I am so lost I should be on ABC.
> I thought in the conde instructions for manual install that you only turned off color mgmt if you were using the powerdriver. But if using the ICC profile it was to be turned on.
> 
> I probably need to just start all over.
> ...


I know it does not make sense, but the ICC is in the Conde driver. Thats why you do not want Corel Draw (or Photoshop)to do anything to the color. That's why the color correction is off or default. 

On our Epson 4880 with Artanium inks the ICC is in Corel Draw. 

Sonya at Conde with get you going for sure.


----------



## Kristinika (Jan 28, 2009)

We are trying to set up our new GX7000 and we are receiving the error message "Close duplex cover". We've taken the cover off, closed it, inspected everything but we can't clear this message. I called Ricoh but they can't help me because the product is not registered. I can't register the printer until I can clear this message. So frustrated. Any ideas? The ricoh manual and anything I find online (very limited) has not been helpful. Ricoh is telling me they can't help me until Monday at the earliest, and that is once I register the product.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

Mark, I am currently using the Conde ICC. I have only been doing sublimation since Nov of last year so I havent wandered far from the well. When my printer went down SG was sending my art on True Pix paper using the Powerdriver. I noticed the biggest differance with Maroons and Autmn(Seasonal) color tones, Powerdriver put my tones on a more Redish tone on my fountain fills rather then the Browns I needed for a design. The one thing I did like about some Powerdriver options were amount of color that could be laid down on the paper(Intense option ect) where the Conde ICC looks faded until you press which I find quite ok for hard substrates. The Intense setting really popped off the page before press. I really liked this setting for my soft substrates(Gray Vapor T's) where I really needed a little more pop of color to sit on top of the Gray. I spoke with David at Conde and he mentioned there was a way to do the same with the Conde ICC. Maybe he can blog about that or better yet Youtube it for us.


----------



## 4theTeam (Feb 21, 2011)

Kristinika said:


> We are trying to set up our new GX7000 and we are receiving the error message "Close duplex cover". We've taken the cover off, closed it, inspected everything but we can't clear this message. I called Ricoh but they can't help me because the product is not registered. I can't register the printer until I can clear this message. So frustrated. Any ideas? The ricoh manual and anything I find online (very limited) has not been helpful. Ricoh is telling me they can't help me until Monday at the earliest, and that is once I register the product.


I haul my GX7000 to tournaments and everytime I move the thing I get that message. Take the back duplex unit out bu squeezing the light gray buttons on the bottom sides. The you will see on the printer a little cover with the number 1 on each side and little gray tabs. Squeeze those tabs in and open that cover - then close it. Put the duplex unit back in and I have found that my printer likes it better when i really snap it back in place. If it does not work do it again. Sometimes it takes a few times with my printer to get it to register.


----------



## ezeloCreative (Nov 4, 2010)

Kristinika said:


> We are trying to set up our new GX7000 and we are receiving the error message "Close duplex cover". We've taken the cover off, closed it, inspected everything but we can't clear this message. I called Ricoh but they can't help me because the product is not registered. I can't register the printer until I can clear this message. So frustrated. Any ideas? The ricoh manual and anything I find online (very limited) has not been helpful. Ricoh is telling me they can't help me until Monday at the earliest, and that is once I register the product.


Trying not to stray off the main topic of this thread...

I have ran into this same issue, in the end it was a faulty door sensor in the duplex tray. I was quickly sent a new one and it fixed the problem.
The good news is, I did find a work around until the new one arrived... turn the machine on with no duplex tray in the machine - then when you get the message it is not installed (can't remember the exact message that shows up) just insert the Duplex tray and the machine will go through the startup process and be ready for printing. It will continue to work until you power off - when you power back up just do the same process of starting with out the tray in the printer.


----------

